# Frontline/Stronghold



## 102301 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

Have just found this forum today, & it covers just about everything, so thank u!!! Having read through a few posts on here, am really confused as to what I should be giving my dog when taking her abroad...... (Europe - Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Italy, France)

Stronghold - looked it up & it seems to mainly be a flea treatment, but also protects against heartworm. Does this mean that I don't need to give her Frontline (even though Stronghold doesn't mention ticks). Or will it be ok to give her both? Both are pipettes so seems strange to be using both, but if i just use stronghold then she is not protected against ticks?????

I will also be getting her a Scalibor collar to protect from sandflies.

Also does anybody know if Switzerland is part of the PETS travel scheme?? Pet insurance has said she's covered in all countries in the PETS travel scheme & as Switzerland is not EU, was wondering if it is part of the scheme....

Thanks in advance!!
Nic


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would expect your vet to be able to answer all this when you are getting the jabs, blood tests and paperwork to allow you to take the dog abroad.
Don't get caught out with the compulsory wait to see if the jabs have worked!!
If you haven't already been to the vet get there soon.
Good luck,


----------



## 102301 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

We have everything sorted in terms of jabs etc, picked up the passport yesterday. I'm just beginning to plan what's needed next & am getting confused with all the info hehe!!

Thanks!


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

My vet provided both for my Pup, Frontline for the Fleas and Stronghold for worms.
Eddie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi smudgebomb,

Switzerland although not in EU is one of the countries covered by the pets passport scheme.

We use Frontline but in addition if we are going where HEARTWORM is a problem then we use Stronghold. You do definitely need one for ticks as its quite common to pick those up. Our dog had a few just from walking along a canal path in the Alsace one year.

Our dog just has her usual vaccinations (annual) and booster anti rabies when due and this MUST NOT lapse or you will have to start the whole process all over again. One good thing now is that the validity date as stamped in the passport is what you go by now so don't need it done every year (anti rabies that is), providing you are not in the country for 3 months or more otherwise that particular countries rules apply i.e. every year for France.

Also watch out for the Processionary Caterpillars they are dangerous to dogs if they touch them.

Check DEFRA's web site for additional info: www.defra.gov.uk

hope that helps


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi smudgebomb

Fully endorse everything zuzlurita advises; our vet is very good on this topic and told us (in no uncertain terms) NOT to us Scalibor when Stronghold (or similar) is in use.
Also advised the stay period is 6 months (EU legislation) in any country, rather than 3 months.

Apparently, the EU is "out for consultation" on harmonizing all of the regs, EU-wide and our vet thinks the likely outcome may be UK Rabies validity reduced to 1 year (to standardize), but this could be offset by the removal of need for vet-administered treatments before return - to be replaced by owner-admin. treatments; we'll see one day soon, maybe next year ?!

Happy travels - and avoid the ticks !


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It is worth getting an opinion - or two re: spot-on treatments.

The first time out, my vet advised monthly treatments of Frontline & Stronghold, staggered at 2-weeky intervals rather than given at the same time.
The last year, another vet said that if Stronghold is given, the Frontline is uneccessary.
I admit, that sounds like a good idea, as I am very wary about the danger of overdosing.

We were unable to go far from May last year to now, but we hope to travel more this year, so I intend to re-check the spot-on treatment regime.
If you hear any more specific info, let us know as it affects many of us (our our dogs anyway!!!).


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

*Frontline / Stronghold*

We use Advantix for flea/tick etc treatment and Milbemax for worming, on our vets advice; both also used by the French vets, to-date.

Advantix needs 1xmonth application, unless "down South" (Med coastline) when it's recommended to increase frequency to 1x2-weeks; Milbemax is at 1xmonth, with one further application after you return home. Both should be given before setting-off, of course, to start the protection !

Brian H.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Pets*

We were told by a vet in Spain to STAGGER the Frontline & Stronghold.

Looking at the Leaflet that came with the Stonghold :

For HEARTWORM but "will treat a range of other important internal and external parasites, including FLEAS and ROUNDWORM but doesn't actualy mention TICKS.

It will be GREAT if they harmonize things and we go back to the yearly validity for anti rabies. We too do not won't to overdose our pet so are sticking to the validity in her passport at present.

It will also be ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC if we can give the tick and worm treatment ourselves to our dog. It will make life so much simpler. We always give the vet our Frontline and its easy enough for us to buy the worm treatment as well. I presume we will have to go back to signing a Declaration to say we have done the treatment. Hope it comes about.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets overseas*

Hi

I have brought a good supply of Frontline Combo - the box states it kills fleas, ticks and lice. This is a "spot" treatment to be applied every eight weeks.

We also brought Milbemax - a wormer effective against roundworm, hookworm, whipworm, tapeworms, heartworm and a load more foreign named things!

Incidentally, Oscar's booster for rabies was not due until March 2008 according to his passport but I did him again before we left the UK.

The campsite here said that he was only covered for one year from the date of the vaccine, not two as per the passport. I think the French have a similar rule.

Russell


----------



## 102301 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Thanks for all advice, but doesn't seem to be much about Scalibor collar?? Has anybody used one?? If not, then how have you gone about preventing sandflies?? 

Have since found out that the Scalibor treats against ticks also..... 

Is Milbemax avail in the UK as that seems to cover all types of worms? (therefore wouldn't need Drontal). If so then we could use Milbemax & Frontline (as others seem to have done) but that still doesn't solve the sandflies problem

Am still so confused!!!! Made an appointment with the vet for 2days before we go & therefore am a little nervous that they may not have the right medication there & then i'll be stuck!!!

Any help greatly appreciated!!!!
Thanks!
Nic


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

*Frontline/Stronghold ?*

Hi smudgebomb !

Milbemax is available through and prescribed by UK vets; product information is online at 
www.wormfree.co.uk/worm_prevention/en/control.shtml

Advantix provides cover against sandflies (I'm told), as well as ticks, fleas, mossies et al; see here online 
www.k9advantix.com/About-K9-Advantix.asp

This is also well worth a read - it summarizes most of what you need to know and indicates Advantix protects against Sandflies too
www.bayer.co.uk/bbs/CMS/BAYCOUK/BCOUKcms.nsf/0/46DC0E3AE0A99290C12571E10045C40E

As mentioned before, our UK vets advice is never to use a Scalibor collar if treating with Advantix or similar - its a case of just too many (and clashing) "potions" for the pet !! Advantix provides much greater all-round protection than the collar-type.

From experience, we know that what we are prescribed in the UK is also readily available at the French vets, so at least we can keep consistency in treatment !

Happy travels - but go to the vets a bit sooner before travel than you have planned - if they haven't got the treatment on the shelf they'll obtain it next day (or two). It's best to "cycle" the treatments (as zulurita mentions) so you need to get the wormer going a couple of weeks in front and the advantix (or whatever) just before you leave.

Brian.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Stronghold/Frontline*

Thanks Brian for those links. Just printed off the info from Advantix as we only had the leaflet in Spanish! Will now look at the other links as well. Very good if we don't need the collar for sandflies and only need Advantix.


----------



## 102301 (Jan 3, 2007)

Agreed! Thanks Brian, great links, am finally getting my head around it all now....

And I'm going to change the appointment with the vet as per your advice, just to make sure...


----------

